# Shimano i-spec B bar mount adapter?



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Going to a 2x10 so...

I got a killer deal on a pair of Shimano SL-M780-B (i-spec) shifters.....but I don't have an i-spec brake set-up (or the $ to get one). I've been looking for hours on the interweb with no luck.

Here's the closest thing so far: KCNC shifter clamps (*they don't fit the 'B' i-spec!)

https://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-ispec-shifter-clamps-p-4286.html









Seem so simple, here's SL-980 XTR shifters that have exactly the right thing...

Universal Cycles -- Shimano SL-M980 XTR Single Shifters - 10 Speed









I can't find individual parts for this shifter anywhere...?

Thanks, Half


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

You should of posted here: Drivetrain - shifters, derailleurs, cranks - Mtbr.com

Might not be such a killer deal when you have to fork out more money to convert them.

Exploded diagram: https://www.paul-lange.de/support/shimano/explosionszeichnungen_archiv/SL//SL-M780-3183.pdf

RH with indicator: http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-spar...FOR-W/INGICATOR-TYPE-Shimano-Code-Y6UU98050_1
LH with indicator: http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-spar...T-FOR-W/INGICATOR-TYPE-Shimano-Code-Y6UV98040

RH without indicator: http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-spar...FOR-W/O-INGICATOR-TYPE-Shimano-Code-Y6UU98060
LH without indicator: http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-spar...FOR-W/O-INGICATOR-TYPE-Shimano-Code-Y6UV98050


----------

